# Would love to see some of the clothes you have made for yourself



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

One of my favorite threads on here was the one where CJ showed off a blouse she made and a quilt. Of course, everything she makes is so pretty, but I really felt inspired to try to learn how to sew about I saw her shirt.
I was wondering how many of you make clothes for yourself and would you share some pictures?
Might help me and others become even more inspired to make some clothes for ourselves!


Now if I just get the time and bravery to give it a try! lol I keep chickening out so far even though I have bought fabric! lol


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Why thank you MountAiry! I really want to learn to make more of my own clothes too. I have rather peculiar taste, and so never can find things I really like at stores. Course now that I'm getting older and fatter, that doesn't help either!


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh, I would love to share, but I have NO clue how to post pictures on here! 
When I was a teenager we didn't have much in the way of money, my Dad told me he'd *find* the money, if I was willing to make the clothes. I"ve made my own clothes ever since. I made my wedding gown, I had to put five patterns together to make it, since I couldn't find a pattern that had all the aspects that I wanted in my wedding gown. Now, I draft my own patterns basiclally, for me (the older, fatter me). The only thing I dont' make for myself is T-shirts, they are just as cheap to buy as to make. 
I just dont post pictures 
Gloria (guess I could've saved y'all the trouble of reading this post, since I"m posting no pictures)


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Would love to see them Puddin! 
In the Computer Question section on Homesteading Today, there is a thread about posting pictures, if you want to give it a try?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

photobucket makes posting pictures a breeze.
I would love to see pics too. I have made so much stuff, but not sure if I have any pics. I will go look later this evening.
I like taking jeans and making skirts out of them. my daughter loves them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Everyone needs a new challenge now and then. Let's see the photos!


----------

